# Teach Your Hoomin How to Sew a Snuggle Sack



## SunnyCait (May 3, 2009)

Hello fellowbunns! I thought I'd share with you this tutorial on how to teach your hoomin to sew you a really fun tunnel/snuggle sack. It's really easy to teach them to do, plus it's great for you!

First, tell your hoomin to feed you a snack. When that's done, go to the big place they call the kitchen. Find a 2 liter bottle of Dr. Pepper.







Tell your hoomin they do not need that Dr. Pepper (or whatever it is your hoomin chooses to drink). Have them toss it down the sink, and if they won't do that, have them put it in one of their tall water bowl cup things. Rinse it out and peel off the label. DON'T EAT IT. Dry off the bottle.






Here comes the tricky part that you need thumbs for. Take a knife and poke a hole in the toppish part of the bottle. Then have your hoomin cut from that hole all they way around the bottle. Repeat for the bottom part so that you now have three parts: bottom, top, and middle. 






Do whatever you want with the top and bottom. My hoomin gave the bottom to the rats to play with and threw away the top. Maybe your hoomin is more creative than mine and can do something with it.

Now have your hoomin take that middle part and cut down one side. Then cut the piece into two long strips. Your hoomin doesn't need to make it too straight or even too even, but it has to be close-ish. 

Take the end of one strip and tape it the end of another. Basically you're making a big plastic circle with the strips. This part is hard for hoomins, even with thumbs. You may mock their efforts if you wish. I did. 

If you're a full-figured bunn, you may have to use more than one bottle so you can have more strips, thus a bigger plastic ring.






It doesn't have to be pretty cuz no one is gonna see it when the snuggle sack is all done, trust me.






Now, go somewhere with a big enough workspace. My hoomin and me used the dining room table. Pick out some fleece of your favorite color and get it over to your work space. I like orange-y peach myself.






Now here comes the hard part. Your hoomin has to do a little measuring. If your hoomin likes exact stuff, too bad, I'm a bunny and I can't read numbers. But here is what my hoomin did: 

-Measure around the circumference (?the what?) of your plastic ring. Add a 1/2 inch. This will be how wide your fabric needs to be cut. Let's say that equals 12.5 inches.

-Now measure how long you want your snuggle sack to be. This is totally up to you and how much room you want in your snuggle sack. You want to make sure that your plastic ring can be wrapped up in the fabric at least twice, and then consider your length from there. You can add 1/2 inch if you want an EXACT length, but otherwise there is no need. Let's say that equals 20.5 inches.

- Cut out a 12.5 x 20.5 inch rectangle. (But use your real measurements!)

Okay now that the hoomin has that much done, you should probably have another snack. It's a lot of hard work teaching hoomins stuff.

Okay done? Let's carry on.

Have your hoomin fold this rectangle in half so that one long side is a fold. Now the hoomin has to sew along one of the short ends and the other long side, leaving one short side open cuz you gotta get in their somehow okay? Then turn it right side out. If you're using fleece it's probably all right side so when your hoomin sews it in the first place, tell it not to worry about it. It will look like this:






Now have the hoomin take that plastic ring and slide the open end of the fabric through it. Then fold the fabric back so that the plastic is covered, and tuck it in under a little bit. If your hoomin wants, it can handstitch around the bottom of the plastic ring to make it stay better, but if you don't want to you don't have to. This way you can take out the ring and wash the fabric without having to tear stitches and then sew the ring back in. 

VOILA! You have just taught your hoomin how to make a snuggle sack.






Your hoomin is gonna want you to try it out. Don't be shy. But do throw in a "Seriously?" look.






Hop in there, it's okay.






Don't get caught in a position where they can take a picture of you like this!








Once you get in there it's really nice. Trust me!


----------



## SweetSassy (May 3, 2009)

Very Cute thing to make! My mom has my sewing machine so I'm gonna ask her to make me one. The bunny is adorable too


----------



## SunnyCait (May 3, 2009)

Mary Jane's got me trained. I did all this today for her:






There's the snuggle sack, a blanket, some pillows, two hammocks, and scrap kitty.

Scrap kitty








Her stuff in her cage. Yes, she uses the hammock.


----------



## SweetSassy (May 3, 2009)

So cute!!! Maybe you should sell your items.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 4, 2009)

Wow, that's really adorable! How does Mary Jane feel about her hammock? I used to have ratties and have wondered more than one what a bunny would think of a hammock. I can picture Skyler lulling around in a hammock all day. I wonder how long it will be until Mary Jane eats holes in her things. I'm considering making a snuggle sack out of cotton since it's finally warming up here. All my bunnies like going in things so I think they'd like a snuggle sack! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## SunnyCait (May 4, 2009)

She uses it.  I wasn't so sure about it, but I put one in there anyway and she does indeed use it. She hops to her level and then into the hammock. 

MJ doesn't seem to be too much of a chewer, she has a bear and a stuffed pillow she's had since the day I got her, and not a nibble. That may change as she grows, though!


----------



## DeniseJP (May 4, 2009)

Awww, Mary Jane is adorable. I like the pics of her exploring her Snuggle Sack and the one of her in her hammock.

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (May 4, 2009)

hello mary jane from roxy. i is well impressed with your snuggle sack. me hoomin is currently sewing blocks for a quilt for her own bed:rollseyes. i is hinting that i wants a snuggle sack but she said she cant do it right now cos she cant lift the sewing machine from the floor to the table!!!!!LOL she loves her prehistoric hand turned singer wiv all its accessories. dis is real disgrace an have chucked me food dish out the hutch. she then sez she dont like dr pepper...

i is not seeing why she cant sit on da floor an do me sewing for me. hartleybun sez he's going to have her make me a pink fleecy cushion to make up for it.

as you can see i iz letting me hoomins training slip whilst i is busy wiv me new boyfriend

luv roxy


----------



## SunnyCait (May 4, 2009)

Dear Roxy,

Your hoomin quilts? So does mine. She won't let me pee on them, as much as I want to. But she says she's going to make me my own I can do what I want with it. You gotta keep on the hoomin training, or else they just get so out of hand... But if you have a new boyfriend bunn then I totally get that. I wish I had a boyfriend bunn!  

Now I think I need a fleece-y cushion... My hoomin doesn't have enough to do today. But her sewing machine isn't as nice as your hoomins; she just has a cheap-o Brother. She said she didn't plan on using it as much as she has been since getting my rat siblings and me! I may have to order her to get a new better one.

Good luck with your hoomin training!

xox Mary Jane

PS: No Dr. Pepper? Meh, mine doesn't super like it she says. My hoomin drinks the stuff when my other hoomin buys it.


Dear Denise,
Yes, I am very adorable. And very sweet. You may want to look at pics of me in little doses, it could hurt your teeth. 

xox Mary Jane


----------



## hartleybun (May 4, 2009)

dear mary jane

me new boyfriend bunn are only 10mths old - he r real fitme hoomin got really old sewing machine - hand cranked singer 100 anniversary model made in1951. it did belong to her mother in law. me hoomin got lectric one but she like dis old one. me hoomin bin busy today cutting patches for storm at sea block:rollseyes. i is not allowed near dis but me did nibble thru da handle of little bag she keep her tatting shuttles in:biggrin2: she also make rabbits foot block but dis not look like me paw. dis quilt stuff got stoopid names but it keep her quiet an give her somethin to do when she not carin for me

luv roxy


----------



## SunnyCait (May 5, 2009)

Dear Roxy,

Ooo! Just hearing about it gets me all excited. My hoomin says I am too young to have a boyfriend bunn, but I already know I really really want one. Really. I agree, the quilting stuff does have stupid names... Well anything is stupid if you can't pee on it or chew it, I think. My hoomin spends way too much time doing sewing stuff. What she needs to do is take me and the dog outside more often. We get bored chewing and peeing on things in the house!

xox Mary Jane


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 7, 2009)

You guys are too funny :biggrin2:
Super cool snuggle sack!


----------



## dustbunnyodoom.com (May 7, 2009)

I love this! Thank you so (sew) much for posting a tutorial.


----------



## Nibbles96 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi there, dis is nibbles! I begged mah hoomin to make me one of dos but she said I probably won't fit in there cuz I'm too big! :cry2Maybe I'll go steal her blankie though so I can cuddle wiff dat!


----------



## Stone_family3 (Aug 7, 2009)

I made one for my rabbit using juicy juice bottles. She loves it, I never actually see her in it but I clean poop out ever morning....lol. 

Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Aug 7, 2009)

OMG... that's the best... I'm gonna have to try making one of those!


----------



## Jess4921 (Aug 7, 2009)

Smudge here!
My hoomin made my a snuggle sack, and dis hammock thingy like MJ has... Da sack is scary! My hoomin put me in it, and it was dark and I couldnt find da way out! But den my hoomin turned me awound and helped me find da hole. 
And da hammock she made me was too tiny... Hoomin isnt good wif proportions. But now she maked bigger one. 
I wont use it... My hoomin has been bad slave, givin me meds and all, and I must punish.

My hoomin needs a life anyway...


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 8, 2009)

It is me Biscotti!

My hooman made me a cozy snuggie sack! She used cute blue material with turqoise fishez on it! I wuvz it! Fank you vewy much for the amazing directions to make onez for me! Will post pics later!


----------



## Gacktoholic96 (Aug 8, 2009)

That picture of your bunny in a snuggle sack is SO FLIPPIN' CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I might actually make this one day~ Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 11, 2009)

I think we need pictures, all you people who've made snuggle sacks! LOL


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 11, 2009)

I will post mine when I get back to my moms house 

I like it lol and so do my baby rabbits


----------



## MagnoliaDee (Aug 22, 2009)

My hoomin hasn't made me anyfing yet... =(

But I'm tryin' to talk her into a snuggle sak now. Her says her doesn't have a sewin' mahshein... 

Can you git yer hoomin to tell ma hoomin how to maked da hammok?

Fanks,
Lego


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 22, 2009)

*MagnoliaDee wrote: *


> . Her says her doesn't have a sewin' mahshein...



dis real disgrace. yer hoomin can do sewin wiv her paws - like what mine does too - she got old timey sewin machine and it real heavy - she cant lift it - and forgets to ask other hoomins to lift it on to table for her.

dont lissen to excuses - you iz a bun and yer hoomin shood make wat ever you wants made

luv roxy


----------

